# Advice about a girl i like



## nathaniel

ok I have liked this girl all through grade 9-12 than in grade 12 i finally asked her out to movie and she said yes but it was at the end of the year and after the movie we kinda never said we should do this again or anything and i tried phoning her 3 times but she wasn’t home so I’ve waited 3 weeks now cuz we just graduated and don’t go to school together anymore but I still wanna ask her out again and I’m just wondering how I should do it, if i should visit her at her work (restaurant) she's waitress, or phone her or something, i also want to know a good place to take her that’s a better place than a movie and if there’s anything funny I can say to start up a conversation cuz I’m not good at starting conversations but once I get going i can do well. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## stav

Well Nat, if the place she is working at, is a drop in kind of place.. like where you can just go get a coffee.... Go in and have a coffee.. say hi, how are you, hows the job.. Then say, hey, i really enjoyed our trip to the movies that time, you were great company, would you like to do it again sometime? Or we could go get and ice cream/coffee/burger if you like.. Or if there is some concert coming up, that you know she would like, say.. oh.. i hear so and so are doing a concert, and i really want to see them, Howabout you, do you like them? If she says yes, say.. well why don't we go together, i'll go see if i can get tickets...

That will give her the chance, if she is not interested, of making a polite excuse.. and then you'll know to look elsewhere without feeling stupid... and if she says yeah great I would love to, give me a call... then you are on your way!

If she doesn't sound too enthusiastic, and is vague, then take it as a no thanks and stop wasting your time... lots more pebbles on the beach 

Good luck!


----------

